# As estações do ano



## Teles (12 Mai 2009 às 20:47)

Boas, como sabem no início da nossa infância quando vamos para a escola, é nos ensinado que existem, em Portugal, quatro estações no ano, são elas: Primavera, Verão, Outono e Inverno, por outro lado ouvimos os mais idosos agora a dizer que o "tempo" mudou já não há Primavera nem Outono só Verão e Inverno, que já não é como era dantes. O que proponho aqui é as vossas opiniões pessoais sobre este assunto será que as estações mudaram mesmo???


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2009 às 22:41)

Falando pela minha empírica experiência pessoal de algumas décadas de atenção aos fenómenos meteorológicos, posso afirmar o seguinte:

 Ainda faz sentido falar de quatro estações no ano, só que os Invernos são mais suaves, na região do Porto a geada praticamente desapareceu. Também o nível de pluviosidade me parece que tem vindo a decrescer na Primavera e no Outono.

 Quanto ao Verão, menos nevoeiros matinais, nortadas a entrar mais cedo.

 Curiosamente, os últimos anos parecem introduzir um novo ciclo, mas ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões.

  Em resumo, com diferenças em relação ao passado, as quatro estações existem!


----------



## rozzo (13 Mai 2009 às 11:09)

É daquelas afirmações que me tira do sério ouvir! 
Claro que as estações mudaram, o clima não é estático, tem havido alterações climáticas, as temperaturas médias aumentaram, etc..Óbvio..

Mas admito que me "perturba" quando as pessoas dizem com uma convicção enorme "já não há estações marcadas, antes havia Inverno, Primavera, Verão e Outono! e na altura certa! agora é tudo misturado!" 


Oh, como se antes não houvesse grandes variações dentro da mesma estação, como se antes em Março não houvesse dias de calor, e depois neve. Como se antes no Verão não chovesse nem houvessem dias frescos, etc, etc, e etc.. 
Claro que antigamente o mediatismo da meteorologia era pequeno, e as pessoas nem reparavam nisto! Não era notícia a não ser em casos extremos, e por aí fora, daí o "esquecimento" da variabilidade antiga!


----------

